# Applied Baton Dials



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

I did look for anything on this but couldn't find so here goes.

Just saw last week the 'new' M6 with applied baton dial. I like the look, and just curious if that could be retro-fitted to my M6, bought from Roy lo those many years ago.

Is this possible to do, if so I'll contact Roy. If not I won't bother him.

Cheers.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Is it the same case? Same movement?

If so then it should be possible


----------

